# want 2 buy 2tb external hdd plz suggest



## bkpeerless (Oct 6, 2013)

I want to buy 2 tb external hdd. Can you saggest which one to buy. In flip kart the range is form 7k to 10 k so I am confused. Also I heard Seagate is not reliable. By budget is 7 k.


----------



## aakashsethii (Oct 6, 2013)

Have a look at this: Toshiba Canvio HDWC120GK3J1
Looks pretty cheap.. U can do some research on the net to find out if its good enough for you.. Good luck..


----------



## bkpeerless (Oct 8, 2013)

are hdd with external power reliable wont they get damaged due to power cut or loose power connection etc..

are hdd with external power reliable wont they get damaged due to power cut or loose power connection etc..


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2013)

bkpeerless said:


> I want to buy 2 tb external hdd. Can you saggest which one to buy. In flip kart the range is form 7k to 10 k so I am confused. Also I heard Seagate is not reliable. By budget is 7 k.



You want a 2.5" or 3.5" drive ??


----------

